# Where to smoke in Westchester NY



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

I live in Yonkers NY, are there any good places to smoke?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Atlantic Cigar has a b&m not far from Yonkers. I believe it's in Elmsford. Been there a couple of times and enjoyed a smoke in the lounge area.


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry, i am new.... what does B&M stand for?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

knicks791 said:


> Sorry, i am new.... what does B&M stand for?


Brick and morter "cigar store"


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> Atlantic Cigar has a b&m not far from Yonkers. I believe it's in Elmsford. Been there a couple of times and enjoyed a smoke in the lounge area.


 Its over on rt 9A, not far from the hostess/wonderbread depot. 
Harrys cigars near yonkers raceway
Cigar warehouse, central avenue , scarsdale
Republica Cigar and Lounge, gramatan avenue, mt. vernon
That should get you started.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## nicktrm (Nov 12, 2008)

Cousin's Cigar Lounge, New Rochelle main street


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Mom's Cigars on Central Ave. Nice set up. Atlantic in Elmsford is really sweet, but the lounge is member's only.


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

ckay said:


> Mom's Cigars on Central Ave. Nice set up. Atlantic in Elmsford is really sweet, but the lounge is member's only.


 Moms cigars changed hands a year or two ago, and is now called cigar warehouse. 
Atlantic will allow non members in, but not for the 24/7 access. 
They are having an r.p. event with rocky attending and a couple of suckling pigs and cuban food also. Different entrance fee for member and non members. I think 30 bucks for non members. I believe its the first week of October.

Jerry


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Moms cigars changed hands a year or two ago, and is now called cigar warehouse.
> Atlantic will allow non members in, but not for the 24/7 access.
> They are having an r.p. event with rocky attending and a couple of suckling pigs and cuban food also. Different entrance fee for member and non members. I think 30 bucks for non members. I believe its the first week of October.
> 
> Jerry


Correct on the non members access. I received the email about the RP event. Maybe I'll see you there Jerry.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Moms cigars changed hands a year or two ago, and is now called cigar warehouse.
> Atlantic will allow non members in, but not for the 24/7 access.
> They are having an r.p. event with rocky attending and a couple of suckling pigs and cuban food also. Different entrance fee for member and non members. I think 30 bucks for non members. I believe its the first week of October.
> 
> Jerry


Well, looks like I know where I am going when I need a nap. They are 5 minutes from my office.


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice.... Looks like im going to have a few hibernation spots this winter.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> Correct on the non members access. I received the email about the RP event. Maybe I'll see you there Jerry.


 Zeav, can you post or pm me on the particulars for the r.p. event. I heard about it, from a botl at my lounge, but wasnt sure about the exact date. I appreciate any info. 
Will you be their for sure?? Do they get any "signifigant others at these events at atlantic??? Its not my home base.

Jerry


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Zeav, can you post or pm me on the particulars for the r.p. event. I heard about it, from a botl at my lounge, but wasnt sure about the exact date. I appreciate any info.
> Will you be their for sure?? Do they get any "signifigant others at these events at atlantic??? Its not my home base.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, I'm not sure of the date so I'll have to call them tomorrow and get back to you. Expect a pm. They do have significant others there from time to time. I don't get there as often as I'd like to since I live in Orange County. I'd sure like to Rockys event as I love the vintage 90 almost as much as you do. lol


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> Jerry, I'm not sure of the date so I'll have to call them tomorrow and get back to you. Expect a pm. They do have significant others there from time to time. I don't get there as often as I'd like to since I live in Orange County. I'd sure like to Rockys event as I love the vintage 90 almost as much as you do. lol


 Thanks. Rocky doesnt call me by my proper name. He calls me "The Franchise" LOL

Much regards Jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

knicks791 said:


> I live in Yonkers NY, are there any good places to smoke?


The guys from Atlantic Cigars have a place over in Elmsford! Was there a couple of years back to my knowledge its still there. Nice bunch of locals always hanging out there. You can discuss anything Guns Cars Bikes never a boring conversation. Nice selection if you like Non Cubans. I usually bring my own as i like Cubans. I purchase 2-3 cigars while i am there and send them to the troops through my brother when i send his monthly box.


----------

